# Letter to my ex (unsent, but I just have to share somewhere)...



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

Background: stbxh is refusing to return childhood toys of mine.

My snarky response:
I get it, you missed out on playing with dolls when you were a kid and now want to make up for it. Have fun with the fashion dolls; your manly parts seem about the right size to be able to satisfy them.


And now I feel about 10x better.
-M


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol nice


----------

